# Spamassassin und VIrenschutz für QMAIL unter RedHat9 und PSA6



## TheFreeman (17. Juni 2004)

Hi. ich check hier gar nichts mehr.
Vielleicht kann mir das jemand auf Deutsch erklären:

Wie kann ich unter RH9 und PSA6 einen Virenscanner und einen Spamassassin installieren?

Ich bekomm es einfach nicht gebacken.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du schreibst, wo du hängst / was nicht funktioniert, wird man dir am ehesten helfen können ...


----------

